# Puppy Grooming



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

When grooming puppies do most let the body grow out and only do the FFT?? I told you once I got some clippers I was going to go clipper happy!! I want to have some fun!! :whoo: Not really, but I jsut wanted to know when!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Some people leave them full and fluffy only shaving the f,f,&T but eventually they need a trim and do the whole coat and just trim the top knot a little. Sting right now is a fluff ball. I have been hesitating on cutting him because I want him ready to show in a few months and don't want to trim too much off. For me, rather then using the clipper's on his body he will need a scizzor cut. So it just depends.

I have a pic of Eli when he was 12 weeks old after his first professional grooming, one of Mikey after his grooming, and Sting at 12 wks. There not the best pics but you can see a little.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Here's one of Sting's littermate brother. His coat was trimmed with a clipper.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

If you are going to show your puppy at 6 months, you will need to prepare for the puppy cut at about 4-5 months, in order to let it settle down and be gone over a few times before show day.

Here in England, we seem to want the puppies to have more of a mane than I have seen on the American sites. I cut my puppy into show trim at 4 months, just scissoring the lower back and blending the puppy pants into it. I didn't take too much off at first, as I needed time to assess where the mane should begin. Then I just tipped the mane to avoid split ends.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I need help with the face and making it so you can see his face more without making him look goofy. i feel like he has too much around the face.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

and I know I have some long hairs that didnt get shaved. He was falling asleep and making it hard for me!!


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

His face looks good but you need to cut the neck V and under the ears 

This page explains how to trim the face. Here is the page that helps with finishing the top knot (its by the bottom)

He is going to be a gorgeous Silver!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> His face looks good but you need to cut the neck V and under the ears
> 
> This page explains how to trim the face. Here is the page that helps with finishing the top knot (its by the bottom)
> 
> He is going to be a gorgeous Silver!


I know!! He was literally falling asleep and his feet were sliding out from under him!! I felt bad and told him we would finish later. I got him all tuckered out so that he would cooperate(which he did), but too much!!


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

I love the contrast between his face and his body.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

He is looking absolutely gorgeous  Even when growing coat you need to tip even if just with scissors to keep some shape otherwise you end up with a round blob and no shape - I call into evidence Item 1 below :rofl: He looks like an unkempt afro!










This was after a rough clip and a bath and as you can see he still has no shape and while looks lovely and cuddly it doesn't do much for the sleek poodle look :smile:

He is nearly back to this shape again cause I have been putting off attempting the modern on him but will give him a bath tonight and then at some stage over the weekend we'll have a go at some shape.

I agree if you clip in his neck V and clean up under his ears and then shape him a top knot he will look a lot smoother, less ruffled if you know what I mean. Having said that I haven't cut in a topknot on T yet he still has a puppy head cause I have been toying with the idea of putting it up in bands but think it will go this weekend cause you can't see his beautiful eyes as well as I would like.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I meant to add you can clip him off short if that's what you want. That's the beauty of poodles, if your not showing then really you can have him in any clip and as long or short as you like it doesn't matter that he is a puppy if you don't want the fluffy puppy look then cut it down. The hair will be a bit harder to clip cause it won't have the body/substance of adult hair but it's do able.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh my Tanner, he is just adorable! I love silver Poodle's. They just look so stunning and elegant even through there coat change. He's beautiful!

Blue Fox, 

Wow is T's coat changing! He is getting so big already. How old is T now? He's a cutie pie too!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

highhorse said:


> If you are going to show your puppy at 6 months, you will need to prepare for the puppy cut at about 4-5 months, in order to let it settle down and be gone over a few times before show day.
> 
> Here in England, we seem to want the puppies to have more of a mane than I have seen on the American sites. I cut my puppy into show trim at 4 months, just scissoring the lower back and blending the puppy pants into it. I didn't take too much off at first, as I needed time to assess where the mane should begin. Then I just tipped the mane to avoid split ends.



Well its certainly time for Sting. He will be 16 weeks this weekend I believe. I bathed him up yesterday and probably today he will get his official puppy clip. At the latest tomorrow. I may wait until May to take him out just because there are a few show's practically in my backyard. I was originally wanting to start off UKC but Sting has been looking consistantly nice so Im getting excited to compete with the big boys in AKC. We will see though. 

Thanks for the info. I had been thinking I needed atleast 2 months to prep his coat. Last night I did the black shampoo and protein conditioner instead of the baby stuff and he hasn't reacted so that good. Anyways, if you have anymore tips please pass them my way.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Tanner he is looking great and getting so big! WOW! I agree he is going to be such a nice silver, I am sure you are thrilled with doing his face and seeing that silver coming through! How exciting!

Blue...wow T is so much bigger than I thought...he is turning such an eye catching color. I cannot wait to see how he looks when you have him in that clip you are prepping him for! He is such a good looking blue...do you think he is going to be a dark blue? He doesn't look like he is going to be a light one to me, but I guess you won't know for sure for a few years yet, hmm?


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

That photo is quite old, I think he was a little over 4 months there :smile: His colour has changed quite a bit since then and is lightening up. I don't really know what to expect from the final colour so it's a wait and see game, kinda exciting. The colour on his muzzle hasn't progressed any more and seems quite static at the moment.

He is such a wooly bear in that photo, I hate it when they don't have any shape he just looks like a fat blob :rofl:

He will be 7 months at the end of January and now stands nearly as tall as the GSD. But he has stopped growing quite so fast now, which is a bit of a relief, I was starting to worry about fast growing and joint problems etc...


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*I love puppy fur so much!*

Your pup looks great. 

I do like the front neck and v collar the best on pups who are otherwise fluffy!

(That is how Star, 20 weeks is trimmed).

~Mari :star:keeper


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I noticed on the weekend that he now has 2 silver streaks in his ears. The colour is buried under the top layer of hair so you only catch glimpses of it cause most of the time the dark hair is covering it. Very cool! Not sure what this means for the rest of his colour but the streaks are definately silver not just a lighter black. Will try and take some pics at some stage - doesn't seem to be enough hours in the day at the moment.


----------

